# Firefox browser



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I finally have started using Firefox over IE and I must say the performance is such that I wish that I had done it months ago. However, I am almost overwhelmed by the availability of add ons. To other Firefox users, What add ons do you prefer?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love firefox


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Most of the add-ons I use are for web application development. The two I use for general browsing "enhancement" are Adblock Plus and Flashblock. (I only bother with the Adblock on a couple sites that really overdo the ads, not on a site like this where it's not that annoying and I want to be sure gets any revenue due to it for advert "impressions.")

If you're interested in the web development add-ons I use:

Web Developer
Firebug
FirePHP

PS: Regardless of any performance issues, I highly recommend Firefox (or Safari or Opera) over IE in that the non-IE browsers as a whole are much more compliant with the W3C HTML/XHTML standards, plus IE is a much greater security risk (due to both its wide-spread use plus its close coupling with the operating system).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AdBlock Plus is a must. . . .helps you lose the pop ups and such.

I use IE Tab because sometimes you just need to have IE to read a page.

I also have something called ForcastFox which puts a little widget with the local weather at the bottom of the browser window.

Also a PDF download utility.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually I don't use any... One of the things I love about Firefox is how well it works WITHOUT anything else.

I used to use a few (Weather Bug or Weather Fox or something; Faster Fox; some ultra-tab thingie) but I found that too many slowed the program down.

But YAY Firefox! Glad you're another happy convert. 

Kristan


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I also use foxmarks, now Xmarks and add bookmark here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Firefox but I don't use add-ons. I might try IE Tab since I can't comment on some blogs because FF just doesn't play well with particular Blogger comment boxes (including some of y'alls...makes me a sad Wabbit...)


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't use any tabs add ons either, but recently I have been liking Google Chrome more than firefox.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I don't use any tabs add ons either, but recently I have been liking Google Chrome more than firefox.


Forgot to add that to my list of anything-is-better-than-IE alternatives.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have Google Chrome downloaded (in 3D!!!! even) and just haven't given it much of a chance.  I'm liking FireFox and yes, I recommend Adblock Plus.  It was my main reason for turning to Firefox beyond wanting to get away from MSIE.  I also have an AVG Toolbar which gives ratings to sites when you google them on their safety and catches harmful ones when you click and try to enter them, but that's it.  I haven't gone too addon crazy with it.  World of Warcraft addons, though... that's a whole nother story.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

*Price Drop* tracks items on Amazon and will tell you when they drop in price. Sometimes it won't track an item, usually items sold through Amazon by another seller, but I regularly have problems tracking $9.99 kindle books. However, it is still useful.

*SearchWith*...highlight a word, right click and you will have the option to search with dictionary, encyclopedia, web, etc. The defaults are pretty good, but you can change what website it uses for the encyclopedia if you don't like Wikipedia, or the search engine if you don't like Google...

*StumbleUpon* is good (http://www.stumbleupon.com/) if you have friends&family also using the service (you would also need to sign up on the website). Great way to send links to each other, and this is mostly how I use it. If you regularly rate sites (you can give them thumb up or thumb down), its recommendations of sites to visit can be good.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ikeep finding interesting ones, trying them out & then paring back because too many makes it very slow to start up.
The ones I use always are:
Adblock Plus
Better Gmail2 (I totally love gmail!!!!)
IE Tab
PDF Download
LastPass (a master password manager; I disabled Firefox's password manager)
ReadItLater
Tab Mix Plus
Xmarks

I have to say that Xmarks & LastPass have made my life so much easier; I have 4 different systems I work in plus regularly working on others' computers. Having these two accounts/add-ons make me able to access my online accounts and bookmarks anywhere I am and any computer I am on.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Firefox.
Have it on my desktop but not my laptop.

My laptop isn't too Firefox friendly; *it's not too anything friendly.* Probably because it is FREAKING Vista64 bit...I hate it; darn $1000 piece of junk. I have had nothing but problems with the HP hunk of junk 64bit disaster crappy thing since I got it; I live on the phone with tech support.

*Here are the specifications: Maybe you can tell me why it sucks so badly. * 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01566854&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3802916


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I use it in plain-vanilla also.  

Tried XMarks and found that it kept locking up (as in, several times an hour).  Uninstalled it and the problem was gone.  Some things don't like Sonys, I think.  

I've never had a problem with pop-ups, so I don't have AdBlock either, although just in the past 48 hours or so I've had a few, for the first time.  Maybe it's time to install. 

I tried a weather thingy once, but there was no way to just keep it quietly active and click on it when I wanted to know the temp  --  it insisted on flashing me a large screen with the current numbers every time I opened Firefox, and there was no way to disable that without shutting it down.  So that got uninstalled too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Here are the specifications: Maybe you can tell me why it sucks so badly.
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01566854&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3802916


Any computer techies out there? Intinst...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> Any computer techies out there? Intinst...


Looks like plenty of hardware. Assuming it's all functioning nominally, if you're having performance issues I would probably have to look at what software is automatically being run at start-up and see if there's anything unnecessary that could be eating up CPU cycles and RAM.

I've run Vista (32-bit) on a 2-year old notebook with half that much RAM with no issues. That being said, if you can get your hands on a copy of Windows XP, it would probably scream on that machine. Or when Windows 7 comes out, it's supposed to address many of the performance issues in Vista (assuming M$ marketing doesn't bloat it down with too much eye candy and gadgets before it's released.  ).

PS: I found Vista was a bit less of a dog when I used the "classic" desktop theme and not the fancy/schmancy theme (I forget its name) with all the translucent window frames and special effects.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog:  Thanks, I have been ANXIOUSLY awaiting 7's release in October.  I'm going to be first in line.  I absolutely loved XP and never had a problem.  Then the horrid Vista64bit came along.

I will check the start ups...thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc:  my dh has a vista computer.  He loaded Ubuntu, a Linux OS and uses that pretty exclusively and is happy.  It completely bypasses Vista, though he can start in Vista if he needs to. 

Susan, the weather thingy I have is very unobtrusive, just sits at the bottom of the browser window.  It's called ForcastFox, I believe.  I have it on my laptop, which is a Sony.  On my desktop I have a different non-browser related application called Weather Bug.  It starts up big when the computer is restarted but minimizes easily and stays quiet unless there's a weather alert.  Even then, it's just a balloon reminder.  (Or, maybe there's sound, but I have no speakers on this machine.)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Firefox has been my exclusive browser for many years.

As for add-ins -- AddBlock Plus, CookieButton, Flagfox, WootWatcher are the main ones -- I add and subtract some others periodically...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love Firefox, love my add ons.  

I use several.  Favorites are 
XMarks,
Friendbar, which scrolls Facebook and Twitter updates for my consideration, and 
IE Tab.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm. . .now that I'm on facebook, I should try Friendbar. . . .though my friends don't update very often.  Except to tell me how their farms are doing which, I must say, I don't really care about.   I might try WootWatcher too. . . . .


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

In addition to XMarks mentioned above, I use CoolPreviews (allows me to place my cursor on a little bubble that pops up when I hover over a website link, and the page opens right there, instead of requiring me to open a separate tab or window) and ColorfulTabs (allows me to change to the colors of my tabs, including setting specific colors for certain tabs -- makes it easier to find what I'm looking for as I can have many tabs open at one time).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOh.  Colorful tabs sounds useful. . . .I'll have to check that out too!  This is turning into a very good thread!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been using FF for 4 years now and I love it.  Never added an "add-ons" as I don't even know what they do, I'm happy with just the plain firefox.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Firefox and have been using it for years. I don't use any add-ons other than Pricedrop.

EllenR


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, the weather thingy I have is very unobtrusive, just sits at the bottom of the browser window. It's called ForcastFox, I believe.


Thank you! I'll go find that. There are lots of others mentioned in this thread that sound worth checking out, too.

Some of them might actually_ save_ time...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> now that I'm on facebook


   
Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

adblockplus
foxytunes
various themes
reminderfox


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Another one bites the dust...


Gotta keep up with what my son is doing somehow. . . . . .


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

sjc said:


> NogDog: Thanks, I have been ANXIOUSLY awaiting 7's release in October. I'm going to be first in line. I absolutely loved XP and never had a problem. Then the horrid Vista64bit came along.
> 
> I will check the start ups...thanks


You can download windows 7 RC now (running it on my Dell Laptop). I am ising the 64 bit version and have no issues.

Once you do this upgrade you'll most likely not be able to get HP support.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotta keep up with what my son is doing somehow. . . . . .


With luck I'll be spared that route for another ten years or so.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

PDF Download (NitroPDF version) -great for all your pdf options
Google ReDesigned -great looking google web, plus added functionality
TabMix Plus -really needed if you're one of those fine-grain tweakers who want to manage all aspects of your browser's tabs
AdBlock -just get it
FEBE -if you need to backup/sync between browsers or operating systems


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Once you do this upgrade you'll most likely not be able to get HP support.


That could pose a serious problem...but then again, there are all of you on these boards.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got FF, thanks to a very helpful computer repair guy out in East Hampton, LI. I--low-techie extraordinaire--had never even heard of it. What a difference. In addition, he quadrupled my ROM. So I am zipping along at high speed here.

If anyone out there is inclined to hesitate--please don't. FF is a real blessing.

I am a bit skittish about add-ons because my needs are super-simple. And I have invariably found that less is more. But your enthusiasms are contagious, so perhaps...

Thanks, all, for the helpful info.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sigrosenblum said:


> Just got FF, thanks to a very helpful computer repair guy out in East Hampton, LI. I--low-techie extraordinaire--had never even heard of it. What a difference. In addition, he quadrupled my ROM. So I am zipping along at high speed here.
> 
> If anyone out there is inclined to hesitate--please don't. FF is a real blessing.
> 
> ...


Do what I do: try the add-ons you're interested in and then remove them if they aren't to your liking.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

CS said:


> Do what I do: try the add-ons you're interested in and then remove them if they aren't to your liking.


Good thinking--as usual. Will experiment. Thanks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to agree: I love firefox. My desktop has been a joy with it. I have been running if for a few years and NEVER a single problem.

I *SECRETLY* have it in the computer at work, hidden in a "mislabeled" folder; so that my boss can't spy my history on his internet explorer; because I peek my head in on these boards for a quick sec or two from work...and ebay; only if I know a bid I am in on is going off while I'm at work...Firefox is perfect. Wish this hunk of junk laptop was firefox friendly...I had to uninstall it here...but love it on my desktop.


----------

